# Building a duck impoundment



## heath56 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a piece of land that i am in the middle of turning into an impoundment. The area is 10 acres and i have an irrigation well to flood it. The land is 2 miles from Lake Blackshear and the flint river. Is my place close enough and big enough to draw birds from the lake?


----------



## JamHunts (Aug 27, 2013)

Just do it. And add corn


----------



## across the river (Aug 27, 2013)

heath56 said:


> I have a piece of land that i am in the middle of turning into an impoundment. The area is 10 acres and i have an irrigation well to flood it. The land is 2 miles from Lake Blackshear and the flint river. Is my place close enough and big enough to draw birds from the lake?



As long as you have something for them eat in it, yes.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes to both of your questions. I have a friend that has an impoundment maybe 3-4 acres in size with a 5 acre pond attached and is not close to any large bodies of water and they get plenty of birds (mostly ringnecks and woodies). I would not expect much the first year or two, but if you stay constant and have good food and cover they will come. 2 miles is not far at all, I have fallowed birds for a lot longer distance traveling from loafing areas to feeding areas.


----------



## spring (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a friend that built one about that distance from Lake Blackshear (Sumter County side) and his has been a great success; lots of big ducks pour in throughout the season. Flooded corn will do it.


----------



## heath56 (Aug 28, 2013)

The only things is the 10 acres is more long and narrow. The narrowest part is around 200ft. Would it be better if the impoundment was more pond shaped or is it ok that it's long and narrow?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Aug 28, 2013)

The way you describe it sounds like an ideal situation to build a good duck pond. 10ac is a good size that is manageable but big enough to hold birds. The more narrow shape is fine.


----------



## spring (Aug 28, 2013)

A 10 acre flooded pond can be great, especially if you have a lot of ducks. When you get covered up with a lot every morning and afternoon, it can be hard for your corn to last throughout the season if you have small pond. That's the situation I have some years as mine is only about 4 acres with about 3/4s of that in corn and the balance in milo. We usually have a good many ducks, but they can clean out the pond after about 6 weeks of high activity. 

Here's mine; you can't see the milo section  as it's on the left behind the trees.


----------



## heath56 (Aug 29, 2013)

spring thats a nice looking spot. how often do you hunt it and do the birds have any problem getting the corn off the stalk?


----------



## spring (Aug 29, 2013)

We hunt it about weekly during the season and the ducks have no problem getting most of the corn.  Of course you'll have some that's maybe high on the stalk but we designed the pond so that the water level is where it needs to be.


----------

